# The Washing of the Spears



## exsailor66 (28 Mar 2005)

Rest of Title:A History of the Rise of the Zulu Nation Under Shaka and its Fall in the Zulu War of 1878
Author: Donald R. Morris
Introduction by: Mangosuthu Chief Buthelezi

A sweeping non-fictional history of the entire story, written by a non-biased author.

Includes Isandhalwana (dramatised in the film ZULU)
and Rorke's Drift (dramatised in the film Zulu Dawn)

Fact: There were 11 Victoria Crosses awarded for the Rorke's Drift battle...the most ever given for a single incident.

An Excellent read, documenting in excellent detail, the amazing story of the Zulu people and their mighty, but somewhat outdated army. 

At the time, the British Army was one of the most technically advanced in the world. They could move about 12 miles per day, then had to make camp and rest.

The Zulu Army could RUN 50 miles per day and fight a battle immediately upon arrival.

A great read that you will probaby put in your library and refer to and re-read over the years.

Enjoy


----------

